# Не вижу разницу/разницы



## TroubleEnglish

Что происходит с фразами типа

*Не вижу разницы

Я не бросал камня
*
_*Мы не разбивали окна*_

и т.д.

Почему падеж меняется на родительный? Не правильнее ли молвить через:

_*Не вижу разницу

Я не бросал камень
*_
*Мы не разбивали окно*

Причём в последнем примере вообще фиг пойми что происходит. Либо это по моей версии, и падеж винительный

_*Мы не разбивали окна = Есть окна, и мы эти окна не разбивали*_

Либо это через этот скособоченный распространённый вариант с переходом на родительным:

*Мы не разбивали окна = Есть окно, и мы этого окна не разбивали*

Дак окно одно или несколько, ядрён батон!?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XLV


----------



## TroubleEnglish

GCRaistlin said:


> Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XLV


Дяденька Розенталь пишет:

*Родительный падеж*, имеющий в рассматриваемой конструкции значение подчеркнутого отрицания, обычно употребляется в следующих случаях:

1) При наличии в предложении частицы *ни* или начинающихся с частицы *ни* местоимения или наречия

_До вас *никто* еще этого браслета *не надевал

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*_

Улыбает фраза *"обычно употребляется" *-напрашивается вопрос *"А на каком основании?"*.
Вот если я подхожу к учителю алгебры и спрашиваю:
_*"Почему в формуле*_

*a^2+b^2=c^2

именно вторые степени? Почему не третьи?"*, то учитель приводит мне доказательство, почему именно так:

_*3^2+4^2=5^2*_

*9+16=25*

Приводит это же, но с кубом:

*3^3+4^3=5^3*

27+64=125 *= 91*

После этого всё сразу становится понятно. Предположение типа
*"Учитель Василий Хренъегознаевич сказал, что вторые степени, значит, пусть, будут вторые степени"*
явно не срабатывает - это не Васька сказал, а так оно есть на самом деле, есть неопровержимое доказательство, наглядно показывающее то, что иначе принцип не работает.

Подобный вопрос и тут - *"а на каком основании "обычно употребляется""*? Где тот аргумент, который железобетонно закрывает все остальные вариации? Потому что без него это действительно кажется, будто бы дяденька Розенталь решил так в своём труде написать и написал, а мы за чистую монету приняли, типа а и ладно, будем через родительынй говорить, написано же, доказательства не нужны.

Если в примере со слитным или раздельным правописанием *"не"* в

*Это была не сложная, а простая авантюра*

есть это доказательство, почему *"не"* надо писать раздельно, заключается что в

_"Хорошо, пойдём от обратного, напишем слитно:

*Это была несложная, а простая авантюра*

Заметим, что_ *"несложная"* = *"простая"*, _подставляем:

*Это была простая, а простая авантюра*

Получается какой-то маргарин, а в примере раздельном получается хорошее сливочное масло"_,

то и вопросов нет, ибо всё растолковано не просто на словах, а на примерах, то какое растолковывание будет здесь?


----------



## GCRaistlin

TroubleEnglish said:


> Улыбает фраза *"обычно употребляется" *-напрашивается вопрос *"А на каком основании?"*.


На таком, что большинство носителей языка считает, что именно так и надо употреблять. Доказательств здесь никаких быть не может, это просто констатация факта.


----------



## Vovan

TroubleEnglish said:


> *Не вижу разницы
> 
> Я не бросал камня*
> 
> _*Мы не разбивали окна*_
> 
> и т.д.
> 
> Почему падеж меняется на родительный?


Имеются в виду "никакой разницы", "никакого камня", "никакого окна", которые сокращаются до просто "разницы", "камня", "окна́".

При наличии указательного местоимения конкретное (невещественное) имя существительное становится слишком определенным по значению, чтобы уместно было употребить родительный падеж:
_ Этого окна мы не разбивали_​_ Этого торта мы не пробовали. _(В значении торт опреденной марки - ; если речь о конкретном экземпляре на столе - )​


TroubleEnglish said:


> Мы не разбивали окна


Если контекста нет, то слово "окна" воспринимается здесь как существительное в множественном числе. Отсюда простое (и интуитивно понятное русскоязычным) правило: если имеешь в виду одно окно, но контекст пока четко не задан, то пишешь "Мы не разбивали окно".


----------



## Sobakus

TroubleEnglish said:


> Улыбает фраза *"обычно употребляется" *-напрашивается вопрос *"А на каком основании?"*.


Погуглите "дескриптивизм" и "прескриптивизм". Утверждение _обычно употребляется_ принадлежит к первой категории: это либо импрессионистическое (впечатление), либо фактическое утверждение. В первом случае оно значит, что автор утверждения считает Родительный падеж немаркированным, не выражающим дополнительного значения, что делает его падежом по умолчанию в данных контекстах - в таком случае автор ожидает, что читатель возьмёт его слова на веру, или согласится, потому что его чувство языка говорит ему то же самое. Во втором случае это эмпирическое утверждение о частоте употребления, и доказательством ему должен служить статистический анализ.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Имеются в виду "никакой разницы", "никакого камня", "никакого окна", которые сокращаются до просто "разницы", "камня", "окна́".


Ну, так можно же сказать и _Не вижу никакой камень_ и, в принципе, будет понятно, что говорящий имеет в виду. Нет, с точки зрения современного носителя языка - просто так говорят, и всё.



Vovan said:


> Если контекста нет, то слово "окна" воспринимается здесь как существительное в множественном числе. Отсюда простое (и интуитивно понятное русскоязычным) правило: если имеешь в виду одно окно, но контекст пока четко не задан, то пишешь "Мы не разбивали окно".


Весьма спорное утверждение. Я, например, едва ли так напишу - лучше рискну быть непонятым (что, в общем-то, вряд ли, ибо контекст никуда не денется).


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Ну, так можно же сказать и _Не вижу никакой камень_.


Сказать можно многое , но я говорил о значении _исходно данных_ предложений. "Не бросал камень" _в общем случае_ _не значит_ "Не бросал никакой камень". В то время как "Не бросал камня" _обычно предполагает_, что человек не бросал никакого или какого бы то ни было камня. Доказывает это подстановка местоимения "это":
_ Этого камня я не бросал._​_ Никакого камня я не бросал._​
Заметим, что едва ли мы когда-нибудь скажем "Я не выбрасывал компьютера". Ибо компьютерами, как правило, не разбрасываются так же легко, как камнями.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Нет, с точки зрения современного носителя языка - просто так говорят, и всё.


Это не совсем так. Говорят по-разному в зависимости от смысла:
_Я не вижу разницы между ними. _(=никакой)​_Я не вижу разницу. _(=ту, на которую ты мне указал)​


----------



## Sobakus

Vovan said:


> Доказывает это подстановка местоимения "это":
> _ Этого камня я не бросал._​_ Никакого камня я не бросал._​


Почему ? Оба предложения полностью грамматичны. Вам только с камнем не нравится? Какое отличие вы видите между этим предложением и "Этой машины раньше здесь не видел", "Этого я не говорил" (чья грамматическая верность вне сомнения)?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> "Не бросал камень" _в общем случае_ _не значит_ "Не бросал никакой камень".


А что значит?



Vovan said:


> Заметим, что едва ли мы когда-нибудь скажем "Я не выбрасывал компьютера". Ибо компьютерами, как правило, не разбрасываются так же легко, как камнями.


Думаю, не поэтому, просто ваш пример довольно надуманный - мы и _Я не выбрасывал компьютер, _может, никогда в жизни не скажем.



Vovan said:


> _Этого камня я не бросал._


_Этого письма я не получал - _никакой проблемы не вижу.



Vovan said:


> Это не совсем так. Говорят по-разному в зависимости от смысла


Я в любом случае скажу _Я не вижу разницы._


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Думаю, не поэтому, просто ваш пример довольно надуманный.


Но в этом-то и дело: мы не дифференцируем камни, не считаем их, а компьютеры для нас пусть не на вес золота, но все же имеют какую-то ценность, а поэтому вполне определенны. 

Мы можем сказать "Не выбрасывал я (вашего) одеяла!", но вряд ли скажем "Не выбрасывал я (вашего) золотого кольца!".



GCRaistlin said:


> "Не бросал камень" _в общем случае_ _не значит_ "Не бросал никакой камень".
> 
> 
> 
> А что значит?
Click to expand...

Ровно то, что написано: без акцентов ("никакого"), но и без указания на обязательную определенность камня ("этот", "тот").  

Про конкретный камень в кабинете директора, на который ученику прямо показывают пальцем, ученик едва ли скажет "Камня я не бросал!".  Если только не имеет в виду "никакого камня".


----------



## Vovan

Sobakus said:


> Вам только с камнем не нравится?


Да.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Мы можем сказать "Не выбрасывал я (вашего) одеяла!", но вряд ли скажем "Не выбрасывал я (вашего) золотого кольца!".


Мы и _Не выбрасывал я ваше золотое кольцо_ вряд ли скажем.


Vovan said:


> Ровно то, что написано: без акцентов ("никакого"), но и без указания на обязательную определенность камня ("этот", "тот").


Если из контекста не следует какого, это означает - не бросал вообще. Никакой. Или никакого.


Vovan said:


> Про конкретный камень в кабинете директора, на который ученику прямо показывают пальцем, ученик едва ли скажет "Камня я не бросал!".


Потому что скажет: _Это не я!_ А _Камня (камень) я не бросал_ - это что-то поэтическое.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Если из контекста не следует какого, это означает - не бросал вообще. Никакой. Или никакого.


Да, не спорю, но это _не подчеркивается_. Розенталь, рассматривая подобные случаи, писал о "подчеркнутом" или "полном" отрицании. Т.е. речь об экспрессии.


GCRaistlin said:


> А _Камня (камень) я не бросал_ - это что-то поэтическое.


Ой, ну ладно!  Удивленный ученик вполне может сказать: "Камень? Я не бросал... (=Камень - я не бросал...)".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Да, не спорю, но это _не подчеркивается_. Розенталь, рассматривая подобные случаи, писал о "подчеркнутом" или "полном" отрицании. Т.е. речь об экспрессии.


Мы немного запутались.


> *1.      Родительный падеж*, имеющий в рассматриваемой конструкции значение подчеркнутого отрицания, обычно употребляется в следующих случаях:
> 1)      при наличии в предложении частицы *ни* или начинающихся с частицы *ни* местоимения или наречия, например: _Да мы *не имеем ни малейшего понятия* о том, что делается с этими несчастными..._ (Л. Толстой); *Никогда*_ еще он *не ощущал* так горестно своей беззащитности, бессилия своего_ (Горький); _До вас *никто* еще этого браслета *не надевал*_ (Куприн); ...*Нисколько не облегчает*_ процесса чтения_ (акад. Ф.Ф. Фортунатов);
> 3)      при глаголах восприятия, мысли, желания, ожидания (*видеть, слышать, понимать, думать, знать, хотеть, желать, ожидать* и т.п.), например: _Печали в ее словах Самгин *не слышал*_ (Горький); _Он... деревни *не знал*_ (Чехов); _Степка проглотил... конфеты и даже *не заметил* их вкуса_ (В. Гроссман);
> 4)      при глаголах *иметь, получать, доставать* и т.п., которые в сочетании с частицей *не* приобретают значение полного отрицания, например: *не имеет*_ комнаты, *не получил* приказа, *не достал* билета, *не приобрел* нужных вещей;_
> 5)      при выражении дополнения отвлеченными существительными: *не дает*_ оснований, *не обнаруживает* понимания, *не теряет* надежды, *не скрывает* радости, *не осуществляет* контроля, *не упускает* случая, *не делает* уступок._ Например: _Здесь шума *не любят*_ (Горький); _Веселья я *не ищу*_ (В. Кетлинская); _Утро *не принесло* ясности_ (Леонов);​


Мои примеры подходят под случаи 3 и 4: _не вижу камня _(вернее, у меня было _не вижу камень, _но подразумевалось как раз, что так не говорят) и _не получал этого письма._
Ваш пример _Никакого камня я не бросал - _это случай 1; полное отрицание тут ни при чем - вообще не факт, что глагол _бросать _входит в соответствующий список. И замечу:
- _Это всё ты виноват - надо же было выбросить компьютер на помойку!
- Да не выбрасывал я *компьютера!*_


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> полное отрицание тут ни при чем


Ну как же?  Оно здесь как раз в явном виде представлено ("_никакого _камня"). Но не забывайте, что "никакого" - это, на мой взгляд, лишь _подразумеваемое _в фразе от топикстартера.

Первый и четвертый случаи у Розенталя частично смыкаются как раз по этой причине. См. трактовку четвертого пункта на Грамота.ру:  _Справочная служба не выполняет домашних заданий._


----------



## GCRaistlin

Розенталь не разъясняет, что имеет в виду под полным отрицанием и какие глаголы дают полное отрицание, а какие - нет; единственное, что можно сказать по этому поводу исходя из розенталевской формулировки, - это то, что таковы не все глаголы. Если бы полное отрицание заключалось как раз в том, что наличествует (или предполагается) местоимение или наречие, начинающееся с _ни,_ не было бы нужды разделять пункты 1 и 4 - можно было бы такой вариант осветить как частный случай. Примеры, приведенные Розенталем _(не получил приказа, не достал билета)_, могут быть дополнены определениями, исключающими "никаковость": _не получил приказа отступать, не имеет комнаты в этом доме; _тем не менее и в этом случае очевидна предпочтительность р. п.


Vovan said:


> См. трактовку четвертого пункта на Грамота.ру: _Справочная служба не выполняет домашних заданий._


На мой взгляд, тут дело в несовершенном виде глагола, а не в полном отрицании. Смотрите:


> *2.      Винительный падеж*, ослабляющий значение отрицания, обычно употребляется в следующих случаях:
> 1)      при указании на конкретный объект («именно этот предмет, а не вообще какой-то»): *не отрецензировал*_ рукопись, которую ему прислали; *не выпила* молоко, которое ей оставила мать._ Например: _Он *не отвергнул* тогда с презрением эти сто рублей_ (Достоевский); *Не наклоняй*_ знамя-то_... (Горький);
> 5)      в побудительных предложениях (со сказуемым в форме повелительного наклонения), в связи с их разговорным характером, например: _Гляди под ноги, *не смеши* народ_ (Горький); _Когда вы наносите удар, то *не бейте* и *не рубите* предмет, а режьте его_ (Куприн);​


Все примеры для случая 1, кроме последнего, - это примеры с совершенным видом глагола (последний вообще непонятно, что здесь делает, т. к. относится явно к случаю 5). Но! Есть некоторые глаголы, которые и в совершенном виде лучше сочетаются с р. п., и именно о них и идет речь в случае 4 выше.


----------



## Sobakus

В общем чтобы понять что тут к чему, желательно сначала очертить некую теоретическую основу, потому что совершенно очевидно что к одному фактору или некоему бинарному различию этот феномен свести нельзя. Такая теоретическая база описана в ссылках, которые я дал в этом сообщении (на английском), хотя я до сих пор их сам не штудировал. Подчеркну только, что даже на интуитивном уровне я не согласен с попытками Vovanа заклеймить то или иное использование как "мы так не скажем": вся суть феномена в том, что он выражает отношение, представление, презентацию говорящего относительно референта - в такой ситуации детерминизм не к месту.


----------



## Şafak

TroubleEnglish said:


> Дяденька Розенталь пишет:
> 
> *Родительный падеж*, имеющий в рассматриваемой конструкции значение подчеркнутого отрицания, обычно употребляется в следующих случаях:
> 
> 1) При наличии в предложении частицы *ни* или начинающихся с частицы *ни* местоимения или наречия
> 
> _До вас *никто* еще этого браслета *не надевал
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*_
> 
> Улыбает фраза *"обычно употребляется" *-напрашивается вопрос *"А на каком основании?"*.
> Вот если я подхожу к учителю алгебры и спрашиваю:
> _*"Почему в формуле*_
> 
> *a^2+b^2=c^2
> 
> именно вторые степени? Почему не третьи?"*, то учитель приводит мне доказательство, почему именно так:
> 
> _*3^2+4^2=5^2*_
> 
> *9+16=25*
> 
> Приводит это же, но с кубом:
> 
> *3^3+4^3=5^3*
> 
> 27+64=125 *= 91*
> 
> После этого всё сразу становится понятно. Предположение типа
> *"Учитель Василий Хренъегознаевич сказал, что вторые степени, значит, пусть, будут вторые степени"*
> явно не срабатывает - это не Васька сказал, а так оно есть на самом деле, есть неопровержимое доказательство, наглядно показывающее то, что иначе принцип не работает.
> 
> Подобный вопрос и тут - *"а на каком основании "обычно употребляется""*? Где тот аргумент, который железобетонно закрывает все остальные вариации? Потому что без него это действительно кажется, будто бы дяденька Розенталь решил так в своём труде написать и написал, а мы за чистую монету приняли, типа а и ладно, будем через родительынй говорить, написано же, доказательства не нужны.
> 
> Если в примере со слитным или раздельным правописанием *"не"* в
> 
> *Это была не сложная, а простая авантюра*
> 
> есть это доказательство, почему *"не"* надо писать раздельно, заключается что в
> 
> _"Хорошо, пойдём от обратного, напишем слитно:
> 
> *Это была несложная, а простая авантюра*
> 
> Заметим, что_ *"несложная"* = *"простая"*, _подставляем:
> 
> *Это была простая, а простая авантюра*
> 
> Получается какой-то маргарин, а в примере раздельном получается хорошее сливочное масло"_,
> 
> то и вопросов нет, ибо всё растолковано не просто на словах, а на примерах, то какое растолковывание будет здесь?


Это какой-то полный mess, with all due respect.

Если уважаемый Дитмар Эльяшевич Розенталь (а не дяденька) говорит "обычно", это значит "так надо говорить постоянно".
Не думаю, что вам надо читать про descriptive and prescriptive grammar. Просто имейте в виду, что на языке говорят люди, людей много, язык может меняться, меняется он из-за того, что в употребление входит что-то новое, а норма остается где-то в учебниках. Раньше в английском все употребляли subjunctive в конструкцией suggest (he suggests she do something). Прошло время, появилась новая норма (he suggests she does something). Можно и так, и так. Местный Розенталь говорит, что нужен subjunctive (прескриптивная грамматика), а узус говорит, что и так, и так нормально (дескриптивная грамматика).

Давайте все-таки как-то субординацию и чистоту общения соблюдать тут.


----------



## TroubleEnglish

Şafak said:


> Это какой-то полный mess, with all due respect.


Это называется "Запрос логического объяснения за нежеланием слепо верить каждому попавшемуся называющему себя учёным"



Şafak said:


> Если уважаемый Дитмар Эльяшевич Розенталь (а не дяденька) говорит "обычно", это значит "так надо говорить постоянно".


Это в армии, где один сказал и другие как овечки без права на размышления побежали выполнять, не спрашивая, разумно это али нет. Лично я не собираюсь покупать кота в мешке, веря на слово. Если мне кто-то говорит, что, чтобы заварить чай, нужно в кружку уже заливать сладкий кипяток, а не подслащивать потом только, то я не собираясь креститься на этого некто, кто даже не удосужился разложить всё по полочкам, почему именно наливаемый кипяток уже должен быть сладким, почему нельзя класть сахар впоследствии. А может он такой вот шутник, который меня вокруг пальца обводит. Где доказательства?
Или банк. Мне кто-то говорит, что деньги надо хранить в этом банке или вкладывать деньги в эту валют, типа она поднимется. Нет уж, потрудитесь мне разъяснить, потрудитесь мне объяснить, почему именно этот банк, а не другой, почему именно та валюта, а не эта. Я, что, как камыш - куда ветер подул, туда и гнусь? Не прокатит. Ни у пресловутого банковского банкира, ни у дяденьки.
Эйнштейн бы тоже не стал Эйнштейном, не приводи он формулы. Если бы он просто "трещал" о своих умственных постижениях, это бы так и осталось трёпом, но он доказал всё чётко и каменно, приведя аргументы, тождества, чертежи и т.д.

Причём Дитмар этот, который не дяденька, даже не приводит полные списки подобных слов:

_при глаголах *иметь, получать, доставать* *и т.п.*_

Ага, замечательно, а мне, что, самому дальше догадываться, какие глаголы входят в этот список, а какие - нет? Предположим, *"приобретать"* тоже здесь есть, но он это не указал. Когда я встречу это слово, мне на чём нужно гадать, чтобы выяснить, входит оно в это правило или нет? На картах Таро, или на кофе, или к прабабке-знахарке какой идти? Если уж это такое Идольно-Эталонное Божество, которому все преклоняются, потому что _"Если уважаемый Дитмар Эльяшевич Розенталь (а не дяденька) говорит *"обычно"*, это значит *"так надо говорить постоянно"*_., то пусть не дяденька оправдывает своё звание, приводя абсолютно все списки с абсолютно всеми полнейшими подробностями, которые, пусть, будут аж на 28 томов, но с логикой, с аргументами, с доказательствами.

По такой логике можно и на срок годности у продуктов не смотреть, а просто спросить у продавца, поверив ему, а потом раз за разом угли глотать, зато исповедуя свои такие убеждения относительно слепой веры, не требующей доказательства(множественное число).


----------



## GCRaistlin

TroubleEnglish said:


> Когда я встречу это слово, мне на чём нужно гадать, чтобы выяснить, входит оно в это правило или нет?


Вы довольно неплохо изъясняетесь по-русски. Предположу, что вы и сами поймёте, входит или нет.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Если бы полное отрицание заключалось как раз в том, что наличествует (или предполагается) местоимение или наречие, начинающееся с _ни,_ не было бы нужды разделять пункты 1 и 4 - можно было бы такой вариант осветить как частный случай.


Да, но я написал, что эти случаи лишь _частично _смыкаются. Розенталь, заметим, в принципе не рассматривает случай _подразумеваемого _полного отрицания. Вот, кстати, еще интересные примеры:
_Я слова не сказал!_ (=ни одного слова)​_Она копейки не дала!_ (=ни одной копейки)​_Я ночи не спал!_ (=всю ночь)​​Зато рассматривает употребление винительного, когда подразумевается "именно этот предмет, а не вообще какой-то", что, замечу, совпадает с тем, что я писал относительно исходных примеров (про окно и про камень).


----------



## Vovan

TroubleEnglish said:


> Если уважаемый Дитмар Эльяшевич Розенталь (а не дяденька) говорит "обычно", это значит "так надо говорить постоянно".
> 
> 
> 
> Это в армии, где один сказал и другие как овечки без права на размышления побежали выполнять, не спрашивая, разумно это али нет.
Click to expand...

Конечно, Розенталь никогда ничего подобного не имел в виду.  Неким ориентиром в плане правописания и стилистики его стали считать уже на заре его жизни (умер в 1994 г.), в 90-е, а в последние лет десять - будто иконизировали. На самом деле, во многом он лишь популяризировал опубликованные в специальной литературе результаты статистических исследований АН СССР о частотности употребления вариантных форм.


----------



## Şafak

Vovan said:


> Розенталь никогда ничего подобного не имел в виду.


Это было сказано для простоты. Превозносить до небес не надо никого: ни Путина, ни Эйнштейна, ни Розенталя. Но здесь не бинарная же ситуация: или я полностью слушаю Розенталя, или я вовсе его не слушаю. Вот это вот армия.


----------



## Şafak

И еще одно: есть науки точные, а есть науки гуманитарные. Поэтому сравнения с физикой, Эйнштейном и формулами мне кажутся очень абсурдными. Ну давайте сравним английскую грамматику "так и так" (в отличии от испанской, где "или итак, или расстрел") с формулами. Ну и что? Что нам это дает? Что английская грамматика - это полный сброд непроверенных гипотез что ль? Какая плохая английская грамматика и какая хорошая физика.

Я искренне не понимаю.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Розенталь, заметим, в принципе не рассматривает случай _подразумеваемого _полного отрицания.


Что такое "подразумеваемое полное отрицание"?


----------



## Sobakus

TroubleEnglish said:


> Это называется "Запрос логического объяснения за нежеланием слепо верить каждому попавшемуся называющему себя учёным"


Вы, мне видится, упускаете один фундаментальный факт - утверждения о грамматической правильности ни коим образом не зависят от способности утверждающего их логически объяснить. Говорящий - это глухая коробка с дисплеем, в которую скармливают предложения, а на дислпее выскакивает "правильно", "можно", "так себе", "слабо представляю", "полная чушь". У человека нет доступа к собственной языковой аппаратуре; в данный момент существует множество быстро сменяющих друг друга теорий, которые пытаются прийти к формальной системе, более-менее адекватно описывающей результаты работы языковой аппаратуры человека - и часто они подходят к вопросу с радикально разных сторон (генеративная, когнитивная, функциональная лингвистика). Вне подобных строго формальных систем "логические объяснения" обычно сводятся к уровню объяснений из школьных учебников, что в общем случае достаточно для того чтобы завалить "доказательствами" в споре оппонента, но к описанию языка как когнитивной системы имеет гораздо меньше отношения, чем школьная физика к теоретической астрофизике.

Поскольку Розенталь пишет для носителей того же языка, что и он сам, которые знакомы с последними достижениями теоретической лингвистики ещё меньше, чем он сам, то его объяснения носят характер не формальных правил или исчерпывающих списков, какие могли бы потребоваться для программирования переводчика до создания нейросетей, а описаний общих закономерностей: на примере глаголов _иметь, получать, доставать_ читатель, уже владеющий русским, может сам прийти к другим примерам, которые попадают под ту же закономерность. В общем случае существуют более и менее центральные члены такого множества, и один член может принадлежать к нескольким множествам. Примеры _иметь, получать, доставать_ выражают множество глаголов, которые имеют дело с обладанием. То же самое правило можно выразить формально, но для этого нужно разработать или позаимствовать некую формальную теорию, учесть все возможные факторы (семантические, синтаксические, стилистические), и предположить, что вы как читатель, будете знакомы или заранее ознакомитесь с этой теоретической базой. Короче говоря, это будет вообще другая книга для вообще других людей.


----------



## TroubleEnglish

GCRaistlin said:


> Вы довольно неплохо изъясняетесь по-русски. Предположу, что вы и сами поймёте, входит или нет.


Это очень навряд ли, потому что взять хотя бы следующие примеры несколько другой области возмущения с моей стороны:

_*Моль - женский род*_
_*Соль - женский род
Роль - женский род
Шаль - женский род
Щель - женский род*_
*Пыль - женский род
Тюль -* *мужской род*

????????????????????????????????????????????? и ещё чуть-чуть - ???????????????????????????????

Что пошло не так?

Вот как мне нужно догадаться, что это уже мужского рода? Каким образом? Ладно я это знал, а что если я завтра буду читать какого-нибудь древнего автора, откуда вычленю слово, заканчивающееся на *"-ль"*, но которое я не знаю? Как мне его воспринять? Только в словари лезть. Самому никак. Вот и там так же, причём род то проверить можно, а падежи - только, наверное, искать конкретное слово в литературе, надеясь, что автор, употребивший его, прав в своём подходе к употреблению оного.

Понятно, что есть и мужского рода слова типа:

_*Киль - мужской род*_
_*Куль - мужской род
Июль - мужской род
Руль - мужской род
Ноль - мужской род*_
*Гель - мужской род*

Но момент в том, что все эти слова не вызывают у меня никакое чувство отторжения, несогласия, некое внутреннее бунтарство, что не могу сказать относительно тюли. Правда, не знаю почему, но всю свою жизнь меня коробит, когда речь заходит об этом слове, и с ним обходятся через мужской род. Возможно, ко всем остальным словам я привык и мне кажется, что они изначально такие, какими я их вижу, но в таком случае я должен был в течение жизни привыкнуть и к тюли, но это не произошло.

Поэтому я стою на развилке - найти нерушимое и алмазно-зацементированное объяснение, почему её причисляют к мужскому роду, и согласиться с этим, если меня убедят, хотя абсолютно не хочется, потому что от одного только представления слияния мужских форм с тюлью у меня аж нёбный язычок сам вокруг себя обматывается, грозя мне вывернуться так, что мне придётся его переваривать, либо, если я столь желанный мною материал не отыщу, плюнуть на все эти негласные и вбитые во лбы лингвистических фанатиков устои и говорить так, как я уже чувствую душой.

Здесь ситуация похожая - с винительно-родительно-падежной обстоятельственной аномалией. Мне не нравится вариант с родительным падежом. Да, на автомате я его говорю, но потом где-то внутри меня передёргивает, как если бы я сказал *"ихний"*, *"бояться собакУ"*, *"оплОчено"* и т.д. Поэтому, пока не плюю на всё это дело, пока этому делу даю шанс - ищу 1000% объяснения почему, зачем и с какой целью, если же не найду или они меня не устроят, буду *"выражовываться"*, как душенька желает.

То есть я здесь не сказать, какой я там умный, а все учёные глупые, и т.д. У меня есть определённые лингвистические вопросы. Некоторые связаны с тем, что я что-то просто-напросто не знаю, но хочу узнать, или что-то знаю, но несогласен с этим, и с этим надо что-то делать - либо утвердить, найдя доказательства, либо опровергнуть. Ситуация с тюлью меня, кстати, не интересует. Думаю, даже если я найду 100% логику, почему так, всё равно останусь при своём, ибо есть, например, тот же холодец, который полезен и все дела, я тоже не буду, каким бы исцеляющим он ни был, так как он просто мне противен до мозга всех моих атомов. Такой уровень дискомфорта пережить сложно несмотря на все преимущества или правильности - касательно как холодца, так и тюли. А момент с родительным падежом коробит не так сильно как холодец, при чётком аргументе я смогу приноровиться к этому не столь разламывающему моё нутро досадному осведомлению.



Sobakus said:


> Поскольку Розенталь пишет для носителей того же языка, что и он сам, которые знакомы с последними достижениями теоретической лингвистики ещё меньше, чем он сам, то его объяснения носят характер не формальных правил или исчерпывающих списков, какие могли бы потребоваться для программирования переводчика до создания нейросетей, а описаний общих закономерностей: на примере глаголов _иметь, получать, доставать_ читатель, уже владеющий русским, может сам прийти к другим примерам, которые попадают под ту же закономерность. В общем случае существуют более и менее центральные члены такого множества, и один член может принадлежать к нескольким множествам. Примеры _иметь, получать, доставать_ выражают множество глаголов, которые имеют дело с обладанием. То же самое правило можно выразить формально, но для этого нужно разработать или позаимствовать некую формальную теорию, учесть все возможные факторы (семантические, синтаксические, стилистические), и предположить, что вы как читатель, будете знакомы или заранее ознакомитесь с этой теоретической базой. Короче говоря, это будет вообще другая книга для вообще других людей.


Кстати, хотел это где-то в отдельной теме спросить, но, раз уж вы упомянули, то спрошу здесь. Есть какой-нибудь жёсткий, ну, очень жёсткий и титанический учебник/справочник/документационник/самоучитель/трактак и т.д. обо всех самых тончайших и мельчайших, самых подробнейших и детальнейших, самых демонических и дьявольских сведениях, которые только существуют в русском языке? Вот какой-нибудь самый необъемлемый и наиболее необозримый материал, пусть хоть на 20 томов и 20 тысяч страниц почерком, требующим микроскопа, чтобы даже самый отпетый и заядлый дебрелаз подумал, что это уж слишком глубоко авторы занырнули, что ну его к чёрту.

Вчера или когда здесь или в другой моей теме была какая-то ссылка на какую-то английскую дискуссию, где я узнал про Русскую Грамматику 1980 года. Если меня не распнут(дурная какая-то форма для будущего времени, надо будет и над этим моментиком поразмышлять) за ссылку, то вот - http://rkiff.philol.msu.ru/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/Русская-грамматика.-Том-II.pdf
Второй Том аж меня чуть ли не "прослезиваться"(более подходящую форму пока не выдумал) заставляет - столько много всяких разных тем затронуто, нужно будет обязательно купить книжную версию и уйти в полный лингвистический отрыв.  
Что-нибудь ещё подобное есть или ещё хлеще для самых и наиболее помешанных жаждателей знаний?


----------



## Sobakus

TroubleEnglish said:


> Вот как мне нужно догадаться, что это уже мужского рода? Каким образом?


Слова не имеют рода отдельно от человеческих мозгов; в частности догадаться о грамматическом роде предмета обихода невозможно, он устанавливается молчаливым уговором среди говорящих. В вашем мозгу и в мозгах людей, от которых вы выучили это слово, оно - женского рода, и в моём тоже. Раз род слова вы знаете как говорящий на языке, догадываться о нём вам не нужно. А вообще объяснение, почему вас коробит от ваших двух списков, простое: все первые слова склоняются как "без этой со́ли, мо́ли, тю́ли", а последние как "без этого ки́ля, ию́ля, нуля́, тю́ля". "Тюль" мужского рода склоняется как "без тюля", женского как "без тюли" - возможно вы пытаетесь склонять его как "без этого **тюли", потому что форма "этого тюля" для вас неграмматична.


TroubleEnglish said:


> Но момент в том, что все эти слова не вызывают у меня никакое чувство отторжения, несогласия, некое внутреннее бунтарство, что не могу сказать относительно тюли.


Я официально разрешаю вам говорить тюль как чувствуете душой, в женском роде, без угрызений совести. Пошлите своё угнетающее Сверх-Я на долгие три буквы.


TroubleEnglish said:


> Поэтому я стою на развилке - найти нерушимое и алмазно-зацементированное объяснение, почему её причисляют к мужскому роду,


Это правило простое: так говорят. На лингвистическом жаргоне - узус. Если говорят и так, и так, то по тому же неубиваемому правилу слово причисляется и к тому, и к тому роду, склонению итп.


TroubleEnglish said:


> или что-то знаю, но несогласен с этим, и с этим надо что-то делать - либо утвердить, найдя доказательства, либо опровергнуть.


Это неправильный подход, потому что доказательства в общем случае не могут поменять, что ваш мозг считает грамматически правильным. Доказательства не имеют доступа в человеческому языковому аппарату; доказательства сознательно придумываются как рационализация, почему языковой аппарат считает что-то правильным или неправильным. Рационализация - это попытка придумать удобные, подходящие задним числом объяснения за неимением настоящих объяснений, чтобы таким образом устранить дискомфорт, создаваемый, например, неудовлетворённым любопытством, а на другой пример, страхом перед учительницей русского языка, которая вбилась в подсознание (Сверх-Я) и продолжает угрожать линейкой, если вы скажете что-то не так как она учила. Неудовлетворённое любопытство - необходимое условие для того чтобы найти что-то новое и стать умнее; а вот застрявшая учительница русского - патология, которая редко ведёт к чему-то хорошему.

Чтобы начать находить что-то правильным, нужно делать то же самое что и при освоении иностранного языка - читать, слышать и использовать это что-то, пока оно не начнёт казаться правильным и вообще единственно возможным. А вот чтобы что-то вашему языковому аппарату перестало казаться правильным, в общем случае поможет только мозговая травма.

Трактат круче чем ваша ссылка (также доступен здесь), увы, порекомендовать не могу, но можете глянуть публикации на philology.ru. Тут есть список грамматических словарей, которые часто можно найти на LibGenе.


----------

